# Happy birthday katie!



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful day katie!


----------



## Royston46 (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie have a great day.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 24, 2011)

Have a great day and Happy Birthday.....


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll say here aswell, hope it's a good one. Alcohol and cake is mandatory


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 24, 2011)

Will you be surfacing today or is it just one big birthday-fest?

Happy birthday, katie!

Andy


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great time


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie, I hope you have a good one and the sun is shining where you are.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Katie many happy returns have a good day x


----------



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2011)

have a great day many happy returns
xxxxxx
gail


----------



## bev (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie - hope you have lots of cake.Bev and Alex x


----------



## katie (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Love the pictures  xxx

Wasn't a good start because I woke up at 1am and 4am with a hypo and then was hypo again when I got up at 8pm  I'm sure i'll make up for it later though hehe.  Currently drinking a diet coke any eating crisps and a chocolate bar!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie xxx


----------



## KateR (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 24, 2011)

Many happy returns Katie, have a great day.  Sheena x


----------



## Barb (Feb 24, 2011)

*Happy birthday*

Hope you have a great time and no more hypos today.



Northerner said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day katie!


----------



## traceycat (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy birthday katie, hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie - Hope your having a great day x


----------



## margie (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope you have had a great day. Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy birthday katie! hope you're having a great day xx


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie.  I've had a hypo day too - just polished off a chunky caramel kitkat cos I'm so sick of it!!  Hope yours settles soon.xx


----------



## am64 (Feb 24, 2011)

happy birthday my fellow fishy x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie hope you had a great day


----------



## runner (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Katie it's my son's birthday too!


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the messages everyone 
Everyone at the pub bought me a drink so I got a little drunk in the end 


Runner, I hope your son had a lovely day 

xxx


----------

